# Glucagon autoinjectors for EMT-B?



## sinus (Jan 18, 2014)

I was reading about glucagon autoinjectors for hypoglycemia that would be as easy to use as an Epi-pen. IIRC, they're available to the public, but probably patented and very expensive. 

I'm sure a few EMT-B systems use glucagon in one form or another, but an autoinjector would make it idiotproof.

Yes, I'm assuming EMT-B's can take BGL or at least a simplifed one.

I'm assuming this would be second-line behind glucose paste in case the paste wasn't working.

What do you think about glucagon autoinjectors for EMT-B's?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm sure there are still people who would screw it up. Giving IM injections is no where near rocket science. I'm sure an auto-injector of that type would be very expensive. Save money and just use the ones you have to mix (we have diabetic patients and their family's who use them and have zero medical knowledge).


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 18, 2014)

they are available for prescription to the general public. Mostly for Insulin Dependent Diabetics who can't get their sugar under control. 

Catch 22. it is ineffective in undernourished and patients with diseases of the liver. 

Glucagon works on Glycogen storage cells of the liver. If there is no glycogen or limited glycogen cells available its generally going to be ineffective


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2014)

and it takes a while to work. I think iv dextrose is more effective


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 18, 2014)

Our glucagon came in preloaded syringes.

People get excited and repeat glucagon too son. I'm for glucose also, fairly innocuous and won't screw up what the hospital wants to do later.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 19, 2014)

For the past decade, probably longer, teachers are trained in administering glucagon (IM injections).  Especially in rural EMS, it seems like a no-brainer as a BLS skill.


----------



## NPO (Jan 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> and it takes a while to work. I think iv dextrose is more effective



I would think its a good alternative for areas where EMTs can't mess with IVs. You know. Like Southern California.


----------



## sinus (Jan 30, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm sure there are still people who would screw it up. Giving IM injections is no where near rocket science. I'm sure an auto-injector of that type would be very expensive. Save money and just use the ones you have to mix (we have diabetic patients and their family's who use them and have zero medical knowledge).



IM injections aren't difficult, I agree, but I'm talking about an EMT-B's scope of practice.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 19, 2014)

Most states are very hesitant to allow b's to administer anything, just the way it is...you can however in PA assist any PT that has a Doc Rx med take it, etc...most of the people that would need this have it prescribed by their doctor and have a couple of them around like you would with an epi pen.  The medic milk shakes work much faster from what I have seen in the field. h34r:


----------



## sinus (Feb 26, 2014)

In Maryland, EMT-B providers can administer (mostly without contacting medical control):

1. Acetaminophen PO (up to 640 mg, iirc)
2. Epi-pen
3. Albuterol inhaler (if the patient has a prescription for it)
4. Chewable aspirin (4 x 81 mg)
5. Nitroglycerin spray
6. Glucose paste (15 g)
7. Activated charcoal (requires online medical control)

If EMT-B can handle those, they can handle glucagon autoinjectors, IMHO.


----------

